# Great news for UGA - everyone is coming back



## flowingwell (Dec 14, 2014)

Leonard Floyd, Malcolm Mitchell, Jordan Jenkins, John Theus are all returning!  Kolton Houston was also granted another year of eligibility by the NCAA.  Things just got a little brighter.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Sure answers a lot of questions on the o-line.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 14, 2014)

Definite NC season next year. Yes sir, next year is the year.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Almost definite Bowl elgibility for the Gators next year. Almost


----------



## riprap (Dec 14, 2014)

That's the problem.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 14, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Definite NC season next year. Yes sir, next year is the year.



Who do you think your new coach will be next year?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 14, 2014)

If we don't start recruiting soon we'll end up in the NAIA championship game.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 14, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Definite NC season next year. Yes sir, next year is the year.



Good grief....... notice a opposing fan is the one spouting this junk. I don't see any Dawgs saying that.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Good grief....... notice a opposing fan is the one spouting this junk. I don't see any Dawgs saying that.



The opposition love putting words in out mouths, so they can rub those words they seldom hear in our face. I have a hard time finding anybody on hear saying the Dawgs are going to win the NC next year. If you can find one that says that you will find 10 that say they will never win one with CMR and 10 that say we should be better next year.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

It'd be better news if Richt WASN'T coming back.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 14, 2014)

I think Floyd and Jenkins both know how much the incoming freshman will help the interior d-line and that means more sacks and better draft evaluation.  Mitchell can be a great mentor to the young WR's, especially Terry Godwin and Houston deserves another chance, while Theus needs another year to get good enough for the NFL.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2014)

Smart move by these young men. I'm glad Houston was granted his 6th year. With a new center and QB coming in next year I wouldnt get to overly excited about winning any more than about 8 games. Mason wasnt the one calling plays Andrews was... His loss will be huge! Houston helps but we need a center who is as smart as he is nasty! As far as the D is concerned Yes the line will be better but still under sized... Lets see what Rocker can do with them. Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Congrats, Dawgs.
You got a lot to work with next year.
The tide will either be rebuilding or reloading depending on how you look at it. We are losing a LOT of talent.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 14, 2014)

By no means do I think these guys ensure any glorious season, but Jenkins and Floyd along with carter mean our pass rush will be solid.  Houston and Theus are returning senior tackles (great news for a new QB), and losing Mitchell would have meant the whole starting receiver corps would be gone.  Andrews was our key, I wouldn't be surprised to see kublanow move to center, he has that nasty streak.  Still have a new QB, losing 2 great linebackers, and need some serious help in the secondary.  At the end if the day though, this was about the best news we could hope for.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 14, 2014)

A sense of humor goes a long way on a forum of mostly all the same people. Lord knows I've had to have one with my Go Gatahs the last few years. Apologies to all of the more sensitive of you out there.......


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll go ahead and put my foot in my mouth ramsey passes for 2700+ next year if not beat out by park in the offseason.


----------



## riprap (Dec 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats, Dawgs.
> You got a lot to work with next year.
> The tide will either be rebuilding or reloading depending on how you look at it. We are losing a LOT of talent.



Reload is more like it. Y'all get better as the season goes on, every year.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

I have been in a very negative mood since the gnat game so here are my predictions for 2015.  At the end of the year we will again be asking the same questions we have for the last few years.  How can we beat team A and B and lose to team C and D? I also think many Dawg fans are under estimating what the loss of TG3 will mean to the team. Chubb was great, but I don't see another 1200 yard season.  Ramsey will be good ( agree with the 2700 plus prediction) but being fairly new he will probably throw some picks, some disastrous. Finally, will CMR and staff coach better than they did this year. Can"t remember a year their decisions were so bad. Back to the topic, glad all these guys are returning but none are NIL ready.  Mitchell might be the closest, but his injuries might hurt his draft status.


----------



## riprap (Dec 14, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I'll go ahead and put my foot in my mouth ramsey passes for 2700+ next year if not beat out by park in the offseason.



I think you are right. If you remember, CMR said be patient with Murray. He cut him loose to see what he could do. I hope this is the case next year. We need an offense that can come from behind. Florida and Tech had us figured out. More than a little passing game and we would have played in Atlanta.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 14, 2014)

Always good to have experience returning


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 14, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> I have been in a very negative mood since the gnat game so here are my predictions for 2015.  At the end of the year we will again be asking the same questions we have for the last few years.  How can we beat team A and B and lose to team C and D? I also think many Dawg fans are under estimating what the loss of TG3 will mean to the team. Chubb was great, but I don't see another 1200 yard season.  Ramsey will be good ( agree with the 2700 plus prediction) but being fairly new he will probably throw some picks, some disastrous. Finally, will CMR and staff coach better than they did this year. Can"t remember a year their decisions were so bad. Back to the topic, glad all these guys are returning but none are NIL ready.  Mitchell might be the closest, but his injuries might hurt his draft status.



Nobody is underestimating the loss of Gurley, but there sure are a lot of people underestimating what losing Marshall and Michel meant for the season.  They are both top 5 backs out of HS and Marshall played less than a full game and Michel missed half the season.  If they are healthy and Carson competes, then the 2015 RB group as a whole will be better than 2014.  At WR, as good as Mitchell is, Terry Godwin is better.  

This is what I believe UGA starting offense will be in 2015, with a 2 back set a lot.

QB-Brice Ramsey
RB-Nick Chubb
FB-Quayvon hicks
TE-Jeb Blazevich
WR-Malcolm Mitchell
WR-Terry Godwin
LT-Greg Pyke
LG-Brandon Kublanow
C-Cardiello/ Sims
RG-Dyshon Sims
RT-John Theus

The only dropoff I see anywhere is at center, maybe QB, but I think Ramsey will be a major upgrade by season's end, with him starting as a game manager the first part of the season and letting the running game do the work, along with getting the ball to his blazing fast and quick WR's in Mitchell, Godwin, Justin Scott-Wesley and his 2 great TE's in Blazevich and Rome (finally).

On defense, I don't see how the pass defense gets any better, but on paper they definitely should, but the run defense will get way better.  here's my prejected starting lineup.

OLB-Floyd
DT-Trent Thompson
DT-Lamont gaillard
DE-Lorenzo carter.
OLB- Jordan Jenkins
ILB-Tim Kimbrough
ILB-Reggie Carter
CB-Malcolm Parrish
CB-Shattle Fenteng
S-Quincy Mauger
S-Aaron Davis


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2014)

If the 2015 team wins more than 8 games then they over achieve IMHO. Until the D stops or can contain a Power running team it will be more of the same. I agree with there will be no drop off with the O, but do agree Ramsey throws some costly INT's but thats just part of the game with a young QB. I do think we'll see a lot more deep balls thrown than we did this year and thats more about the speed we'll have at reciever... If and only if the D can stop a power running game we could win 10 games.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 14, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Definite NC season next year. Yes sir, next year is the year.



Lol...low blow, but funny.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> I have been in a very negative mood since the gnat game so here are my predictions for 2015.  At the end of the year we will again be asking the same questions we have for the last few years.  How can we beat team A and B and lose to team C and D? I also think many Dawg fans are under estimating what the loss of TG3 will mean to the team. Chubb was great, but I don't see another 1200 yard season.  Ramsey will be good ( agree with the 2700 plus prediction) but being fairly new he will probably throw some picks, some disastrous. Finally, will CMR and staff coach better than they did this year. Can"t remember a year their decisions were so bad. Back to the topic, glad all these guys are returning but none are NIL ready.  Mitchell might be the closest, but his injuries might hurt his draft status.





lbzdually said:


> Nobody is underestimating the loss of Gurley, but there sure are a lot of people underestimating what losing Marshall and Michel meant for the season.  They are both top 5 backs out of HS and Marshall played less than a full game and Michel missed half the season.  If they are healthy and Carson competes, then the 2015 RB group as a whole will be better than 2014.  At WR, as good as Mitchell is, Terry Godwin is better.
> 
> This is what I believe UGA starting offense will be in 2015, with a 2 back set a lot.
> 
> ...



I like the look of your offense. The defense is probably right but yawn.  No game changers.  On TG2, I meant his loss next year.  If McKenzie doesn't get broke in half, he should help on special teams.  Nobody gonna comment on what CMR has to do to get better?


----------



## riprap (Dec 14, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Nobody gonna comment on what CMR has to do to get better?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 15, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Nobody gonna comment on what CMR has to do to get better?



Ignore failed drug tests and illegal activity by star players and rub some magic dust on players to protect from injury.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Ignore failed drug tests and illegal activity by star players and rub some magic dust on players to protect from injury.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Ignore failed drug tests and illegal activity by star players and rub some magic dust on players to protect from injury.



Well said


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 15, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Good grief....... notice a opposing fan is the one spouting this junk. I don't see any Dawgs saying that.



You will.  Before next season begins, you will.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> You will.  Before next season begins, you will.



Never have......... Why should I start now.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 15, 2014)

Glad those guys are coming back. If QB play is serviceable then it could be a solid season.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> You will.  Before next season begins, you will.



Yep same ol same..(august/sept)this is our year guys, (november) next year fellas!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 15, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yep same ol same..(august/sept)this is our year guys, (november) next year fellas!



hard to argue that point.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 15, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yep same ol same..(august/sept)this is our year guys, (november) next year fellas!



I'd like to see some links posted to these quotes or you're just making it up.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Dec 15, 2014)

"Great news for UGA-everyone is coming back"

Other than the two or ten that get dismissed between now and Labor Day.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 15, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I'd like to see some links posted to these quotes or you're just making it up.



You really dont see the post before the season starts saying things are looking great sec east def this year..then after the usc loss fire richt we suck post? Then after a few strings of great play and a few shut outs the post outlining how the top teams can lose and let uga in the playoffs cause they will def take it to bama?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 15, 2014)

But I think all fan bases are like that its just funny cause ive been reading these kinda post since 2010 lol!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 15, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> You really dont see the post before the season starts saying things are looking great sec east def this year..then after the usc loss fire richt we suck post? Then after a few strings of great play and a few shut outs the post outlining how the top teams can lose and let uga in the playoffs cause they will def take it to bama?



Do yourself a favor and go read volchat. The same junk your spewing about here goes on there EVERYDAY as it does with any major fanbase. Get over it already.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 15, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> You really dont see the post before the season starts saying things are looking great sec east def this year..then after the usc loss fire richt we suck post? Then after a few strings of great play and a few shut outs the post outlining how the top teams can lose and let uga in the playoffs cause they will def take it to bama?



Show me a post that said UGA was a lock for the east.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 15, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Show me a post that said UGA was a lock for the east.



He can't......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Show me a post that said UGA was a lock for the east.





Unicoidawg said:


> He can't......



My predictions for the beginning of the season was...

Gurley wins the heisman...
UGA wins it all..

Of course that was followed up with a lot of these..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Do yourself a favor and go read volchat. The same junk your spewing about here goes on there EVERYDAY as it does with any major fanbase. Get over it already.



You are wrong there... They were just predicting an 8 to 9 win season... We all know how that turned out..


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 15, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are wrong there... They were just predicting an 8 to 9 win season... We all know how that turned out..



Butch Jones has certainly fooled someone.  He did get a raise, an extension and a raise for all of his coaches.  All because they finally made a bowl game.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 15, 2014)

I dont feel like diggin up old threads.. you know things like that are said every year you just deny it. Maybe someone else will oblige ya.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 15, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are wrong there... They were just predicting an 8 to 9 win season... We all know how that turned out..



Oh no...... go back and read. There were some predicting a undefeated season, just as we have a few that did the same thing. It is just around here non UGA fans wanna act like only UGA fans do it. EVERY fanbase has crazies that wear their teams glasses no matter how bad they suck. If the Dawgs suck, I am a realist and will tell you that. If a team is better and whoops'em, I'll be the first to acknowledge it. It's just some around here act all high and mighty when their team has the exact thing going on. Lord if ya'll want conformation just turn on the Finebaum show we all have them. Good grief some of the yahoos on there are space cadets I tell ya.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 15, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Never have......... Why should I start now.



I think we have a failure to communicate.  I wasn't saying you said it.  I was saying you've heard it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Oh no...... go back and read. There were some predicting a undefeated season, just as we have a few that did the same thing. It is just around here non UGA fans wanna act like only UGA fans do it. EVERY fanbase has crazies that wear their teams glasses no matter how bad they suck. If the Dawgs suck, I am a realist and will tell you that. If a team is better and whoops'em, I'll be the first to acknowledge it. It's just some around here act all high and mighty when their team has the exact thing going on. Lord if ya'll want conformation just turn on the Finebaum show we all have them. Good grief some of the yahoos on there are space cadets I tell ya.






I turned on that idiot show for all of 2 minutes... I couldn't take it anymore!

I'm a realist too but in I always pick the Dawgs.. Maybe that's why my pickems suck...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think we have a failure to communicate.  I wasn't saying you said it.  I was saying you've heard it.



Nah... I think it's just you.. Jameis blinders and all.. 

We type UGA and all you read is Jameis Winston is a Thug..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2014)

The way I see it Pruitt will stiffen up the D and they will play better. Maybe even keep us in the game when the O can't get it going. Problem is we are losing some key players on both sides of the ball.

Our RB corps is stout and will deliver the yards.

Ramsey is likely to throw some picks and those could be disastrous.

Then there are pooch kicks.

Bottom Line - another Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde team.


----------



## riprap (Dec 15, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> But I think all fan bases are like that its just funny cause ive been reading these kinda post since 2010 lol!



Last time I felt good about things were Stafford's and Moreno's junior year. Since then I am surprised when we have a good, complete game like Auburn, Mizzou or Clemson and have come to expect games like USCe and Florida. Just doesn't make any sense. 

I believe UGA fans should expect to be playing for NC's each year, but it aint happening. A lot of times the season is almost shot before it gets going good. Maybe the cupcakes this year will get us off to a good start. That seems to be model for a NC each year. Work the bugs out first. I can't hate on Tenn much, because we are about at their level.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 15, 2014)

riprap said:


> I believe UGA fans should expect to be playing for NC's each year, but it aint happening. A lot of times the season is almost shot before it gets going good. Maybe the cupcakes this year will get us off to a good start. That seems to be model for a NC each year. Work the bugs out first. I can't hate on Tenn much, because we are about at their level.



Just another year away from being a year away.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 15, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Oh no...... go back and read. There were some predicting a undefeated season, just as we have a few that did the same thing. It is just around here non UGA fans wanna act like only UGA fans do it. EVERY fanbase has crazies that wear their teams glasses no matter how bad they suck. If the Dawgs suck, I am a realist and will tell you that. If a team is better and whoops'em, I'll be the first to acknowledge it. It's just some around here act all high and mighty when their team has the exact thing going on. Lord if ya'll want conformation just turn on the Finebaum show we all have them. Good grief some of the yahoos on there are space cadets I tell ya.



Uhhhhhh......you need to restate your first sentence. When did Tennessee and Auburn fans learn to read.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 15, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> But I think all fan bases are like that its just funny cause ive been reading these kinda post since 2010 lol!



Now that I have your attention, please have your personal assistant/reader/writer refer to post 52, page 3. Thank you.


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 15, 2014)

Here is the prediction thread from the preseason. Not a single Dawg picked UGA to do better than 10-2. Mods please remove if facts are not allowed. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=801564&highlight=prediction


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

You want to hear a broken record listen to that old hit in Knoxville. The Vols are back.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 15, 2014)

riprap said:


> Last time I felt good about things were Stafford's and Moreno's junior year. Since then I am surprised when we have a good, complete game like Auburn, Mizzou or Clemson and have come to expect games like USCe and Florida. Just doesn't make any sense.
> 
> I believe UGA fans should expect to be playing for NC's each year, but it aint happening. A lot of times the season is almost shot before it gets going good. Maybe the cupcakes this year will get us off to a good start. That seems to be model for a NC each year. Work the bugs out first. I can't hate on Tenn much, because we are about at their level.



No way. Under CMR, the following: we are 10-4 against UT with the last 5 in a row. We have 1 losing season and UT has had 6.  Could be 7 after their bowl game. We have won the east 5 times and UT 3. We won 2 sec titles and UT has won 0.


----------



## riprap (Dec 15, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> No way. Under CMR, the following: we are 10-4 against UT with the last 5 in a row. We have 1 losing season and UT has had 6.  Could be 7 after their bowl game. We have won the east 5 times and UT 3. We won 2 sec titles and UT has won 0.



 Right now we are not that much better.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 15, 2014)

riprap said:


> Right now we are not that much better.



Just 3 points better the last two years?


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 15, 2014)

riprap said:


> Right now we are not that much better.



And 15 years ago we were a lot worse.  Got stomped by ut and Florida almost every game for over a decade.  I guess people don't remember that part?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 16, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> And 15 years ago we were a lot worse.  Got stomped by ut and Florida almost every game for over a decade.  I guess people don't remember that part?



You mean in the 90's when we never won the East; therefore, never played in the SEC Championship game. Like I said before, we have played in 5 under Richt in 14 years.    

Since 2001, we have played in 5, UT 3, UF 3, Miz 2 and USC 1.  In the West, LSU 5, Bama 4, AU 3 and Ark 2.  

In the 90's, if you were not UT or UF, you did not play in the SEC Championship game.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 16, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Here is the prediction thread from the preseason. Not a single Dawg picked UGA to do better than 10-2. Mods please remove if facts are not allowed.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=801564&highlight=prediction



Did that 10-2 include winning the East?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 16, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> And 15 years ago we were a lot worse.  Got stomped by ut and Florida almost every game for over a decade.  I guess people don't remember that part?



That's what I keep trying to tell the fire Richt crowd.  Let's say Richt never wins a NC.  There are a lot worse things to be than a consistent 10 win team.  One of those things is the Georgia Bulldogs pre-Mark Richt.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Did that 10-2 include winning the East?



I would have predicted us to win the east.  I still think we were the best team in the East.  We just did not win it.  Several factors contributed to us not winning the east.  It is what it is.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> That's what I keep trying to tell the fire Richt crowd.  Let's say Richt never wins a NC.  There are a lot worse things to be than a consistent 10 win team.  One of those things is the Georgia Bulldogs pre-Mark Richt.



I agree.  I think the stats speak for themselves and we certainly could be a lot worse.  I think Richt will coach out the remaining time on his current contract and then move on to bigger and better things.  I think he has a lot of plans outside of football.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> You mean in the 90's when we never won the East; therefore, never played in the SEC Championship game. Like I said before, we have played in 5 under Richt in 14 years.
> 
> Since 2001, we have played in 5, UT 3, UF 3, Miz 2 and USC 1.  In the West, LSU 5, Bama 4, AU 3 and Ark 2.
> 
> In the 90's, if you were not UT or UF, you did not play in the SEC Championship game.



I was at UGA in the 90's, that was pretty rough.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 16, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I would have predicted us to win the east.  I still think we were the best team in the East.  We just did not win it.  Several factors contributed to us not winning the east.  It is what it is.



Giving up a school record in rushing yards to a team without the ability to complete a forward pass was a big one.

Still can't believe Pruitt never made an adjustment, never stacked the box.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 16, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I think he has a lot of plans outside of football.



That is his Achille's Heel.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Giving up a school record in rushing yards to a team without the ability to complete a forward pass was a big one.
> 
> Still can't believe Pruitt never made an adjustment, never stacked the box.



The game was bad, the game plan was bad and the fact that we didn't make an adjustment at halftime was bad.

With that said, I thought the loss to USC was worse.  Our defense was just as bad in that game and I thought our game plan was way too conservative.  Our front 7 was our best aspect of our defense and we got absolutely no pressure on their qb.  With no pressure on the qb, our poor secondary got torched.  The close game allowed a few bad calls to cost us the game and a chance to go to the SEC Championship game.  When I say a few bad calls, there were some by the refs and some by the coaching staff.  I'm sure there were some bad calls against USC, but they didn't stick out to me.    Either way, we lost the game.

I also think it helped Missouri by playing the weakest of teams in the West.  If they play any of the other 5 teams in the West, I think they definitely lose.  In the SEC, sometimes it comes down to scheduling as much as it does anything else.  Granted, if we had someone other than Arkansas, we could have lost another game too.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> That is his Achille's Heel.



Yes and no.  I think it hurts him in some aspects and probably helps him some too.  CMR is definitely not a win at all costs kind of coach.  I really don't have that much of a problem with it.  I think there are some things he could change, but I do like the fact that he sticks to his guns and you do know what you are getting with CMR.  I also think there is a lot more to college football than just winning a NC. 

I think he could easily run a program like Saban where he takes as much talent as he can and then cut back as he sees fit.  CMR does not do that.  Case in point, Nick O'Leary.  We recruited him and he was number 2 on our TE board.  We only had the real need for 1 TE in that particular class.  We went with Jay Rome instead of O'Leary.  CMR was honest and upfront with O'Leary and O'Leary did the best thing for himself and went to FSU.  We could have easily taken him and who knows how it would have turned out.  I have respect for CMR that he does the right thing in some instances that could ultimately cost us a chance at a NC.  The same can be said for how UGA and CMR handle discipline. 

Whether or not CMR wins a NC or another SEC Championship, I still believe he has made our football program a lot better than it was when he took over and he has earned the right to go out on his terms.   I do see this a lot like the Bobby Bowden legacy with the only difference being that CMR has not won a NC and the term will be a little shorter.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> And 15 years ago we were a lot worse.  Got stomped by ut and Florida almost every game for over a decade.  I guess people don't remember that part?



They forget easy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 16, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> And 15 years ago we were a lot worse.  Got stomped by ut and Florida almost every game for over a decade.  I guess people don't remember that part?





brownceluse said:


> They forget easy!



Those were our dark days... Every team goes through them! And hopefully we'll never see them again!


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> And 15 years ago we were a lot worse.  Got stomped by ut and Florida almost every game for over a decade.  I guess people don't remember that part?



We didn't go to their level, they came down to ours.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 17, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Yes and no.  I think it hurts him in some aspects and probably helps him some too.  CMR is definitely not a win at all costs kind of coach.  I really don't have that much of a problem with it.  I think there are some things he could change, but I do like the fact that he sticks to his guns and you do know what you are getting with CMR.  I also think there is a lot more to college football than just winning a NC.
> 
> I think he could easily run a program like Saban where he takes as much talent as he can and then cut back as he sees fit.  CMR does not do that.  Case in point, Nick O'Leary.  We recruited him and he was number 2 on our TE board.  We only had the real need for 1 TE in that particular class.  We went with Jay Rome instead of O'Leary.  CMR was honest and upfront with O'Leary and O'Leary did the best thing for himself and went to FSU.  We could have easily taken him and who knows how it would have turned out.  I have respect for CMR that he does the right thing in some instances that could ultimately cost us a chance at a NC.  The same can be said for how UGA and CMR handle discipline.
> 
> Whether or not CMR wins a NC or another SEC Championship, I still believe he has made our football program a lot better than it was when he took over and he has earned the right to go out on his terms.   I do see this a lot like the Bobby Bowden legacy with the only difference being that CMR has not won a NC and the term will be a little shorter.




Great post alaustin. I'm picking up WHAT you're throwing down.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 17, 2014)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Great post alaustin. I'm picking up with you're throwing down.



Thanks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

riprap said:


> We didn't go to their level, they came down to ours.




Good way to look at it Rip..


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 17, 2014)

Floyd underwent shoulder surgery yesterday. He is out for the bowl game. Could be one of the reasons he is coming back?


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Yes and no.  I think it hurts him in some aspects and probably helps him some too.  CMR is definitely not a win at all costs kind of coach.  I really don't have that much of a problem with it.  I think there are some things he could change, but I do like the fact that he sticks to his guns and you do know what you are getting with CMR.  I also think there is a lot more to college football than just winning a NC.
> 
> I think he could easily run a program like Saban where he takes as much talent as he can and then cut back as he sees fit.  CMR does not do that.  Case in point, Nick O'Leary.  We recruited him and he was number 2 on our TE board.  We only had the real need for 1 TE in that particular class.  We went with Jay Rome instead of O'Leary.  CMR was honest and upfront with O'Leary and O'Leary did the best thing for himself and went to FSU.  We could have easily taken him and who knows how it would have turned out.  I have respect for CMR that he does the right thing in some instances that could ultimately cost us a chance at a NC.  The same can be said for how UGA and CMR handle discipline.
> 
> Whether or not CMR wins a NC or another SEC Championship, I still believe he has made our football program a lot better than it was when he took over and he has earned the right to go out on his terms.   I do see this a lot like the Bobby Bowden legacy with the only difference being that CMR has not won a NC and the term will be a little shorter.



Great post! I like to vent on the team sometimes, but that's called being a fan I guess.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 17, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Floyd underwent shoulder surgery yesterday. He is out for the bowl game. Could be one of the reasons he is coming back?



I don't think it was serious, just a little clean up.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 17, 2014)

riprap said:


> Great post! I like to vent on the team sometimes, but that's called being a fan I guess.



Thats right. We all do it and it is great to be a dawg fan!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 21, 2014)

CMR is maxed out Riprap.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 21, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> CMR is maxed out Riprap.



He sure is Sugar, he is putting together a great recruiting class.


----------

